
Making your own tempeh starter - boynamedsue
http://www.soya.be/tempeh-starter.php
======
kseistrup
“Place 1/4 cup of long grain white rice in a pint Mason jar and add 20 ml
water.”

Shouldn't that be 200 ml of water? 20 ml is slightly over 1 tbsp, which is
hardly enough for 1/4 cup rice.

